# Need advice on working a season in Whistler!



## jjz (Feb 14, 2012)

I've never been to whistler but from what ive heard its big enough that everyone could find the right terrain for them. But again ive never been.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Terrain is not an issue, but as regards jobs, you are competing with everyone else on the planet.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Terrain is not an issue, but as regards jobs, you are competing with everyone else on the planet.


actually, he's only competing with canadians, and 25 and unders from the commonwealth.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Lamps said:


> actually, he's only competing with canadians, and 25 and unders from the commonwealth.


OK, I exaggerated slightly. I'm pretty sure that's still more people than jobs...


----------



## ThirtyTwo (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks for the replies! 

I knew getting a job there would hard. I'm guessing my best bet would be to apply while I'm still in the UK and when I have a job offer then move over. 

Does Whistler have a website for job listings?


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Classifieds Pique Newsmagazine | Whistler, Canada | PiqueNewsmagazine.com | Classified Ads

Look here. Also the main employer 

Whistler Blackcomb - Jobs at Whistler Blackcomb


----------



## mitch19 (Jul 27, 2011)

Lamps said:


> actually, he's only competing with canadians, and 25 and unders from the commonwealth.


It's actually 30 where they cut off the working holiday visa and then there's still ways around it, but thats a whole other story :thumbsup:

Let me start off by saying so far I have done two seasons in Whistler and have lived here since October 2011.

*First question being, does Whistler sound right for me? I don't want to waste my time with visa's and saving up money only to get over there and hate it. I know a few people who have been and they say they have loved it so I can't see why I wouldn't, plus it's Canada!*

Whistler is downright awesome, super chilled, super friendly and bloody honest (hell I've lost my wallet three times and my Iphone 4 and got them all back). It is a great place to live.

*Second, how easy is it living in Whistler? I know it's expensive, but how easy is it to find a job? a place to live? to afford rent on a bartender/hotel guest wage?*

This is where it gets tricky. If you can get here WAY before November. I would aim to be in Whistler by the start of October at least and come with a good $3000-$5000 to get started and be comfortable. Rent in Whistler is bullshit and most the landlords are out to scam you but you just have to be careful. If you can avoid using craiglist I'd recommend it, but in saying that everywhere I have lived was off Craigslist. You want to secure a job and a place to live before everyone start arriving to Whistler or places will (literally, I have seen it first hand) have a pile of resumes 30cm high. I work as a night supervisor in a hotel so I am able to ride everyday till around lunch time, works for me :thumbsup:

*Third, should I consider somewhere else in Canada? Maybe somewhere less crowded, more affordable*

Can not comment but there are plenty of options if you decide to stay away from Whistler.

*Fourth, how is the terrain? I like the odd challenge now and then but I'm more of a steep blue/red kind a guy, some days I just want to be on a easy slope and practice my butters and presses which I'm not confident enough to do on steep terrain yet.*

AWESOME! The place is huge. You can find terrain from basically flat to some stupid steep you'll poop your pants.


Whistler is an awesome place, had some of the best days riding here and the best nights out. Overall for a season, as long as you aren't expecting to be able to save while you are here, you will have a BLAST!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Mitch meet Mitch, thanks for letting us all be a part of this.


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

I'd like to add to OP Mitch that visas for the UK are EXTREMELY competitive since they have made re-application possible in the last couple of years. I have seen many friends miss out. I think the new lot of visas are released each Jan, so make sure you you make a decision before then...there are a LOT of people from the UK here now which is a nice addition to the huge population of Aussies and Ontario folk.

Whistler is wonderful and there is a great community for sure who will help you out if ever you get stuck and there is the option of sledding, touring etc nearby if that is something that you are also interested in. Don't get me started on the summers either..


----------



## ThirtyTwo (Feb 9, 2013)

mitch19 said:


> It's actually 30 where they cut off the working holiday visa and then there's still ways around it, but thats a whole other story :thumbsup:
> 
> Let me start off by saying so far I have done two seasons in Whistler and have lived here since October 2011.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this, was really helpful!

I was aiming to come to Whistler around the end of September with a good hefty amount of money just in case I can't find a job for a while.

How much is rent per month on average?
I was also looking at the Pique Newsmagazine for accommodation but I will check craigslist as well


----------



## mitch19 (Jul 27, 2011)

Soggysnow is spot on about the Visas, they only give out a certain amount each year so don't muck around with it.



ThirtyTwo said:


> Thank you for this, was really helpful!
> 
> I was aiming to come to Whistler around the end of September with a good hefty amount of money just in case I can't find a job for a while.
> 
> ...


The Pique is your best bet because people have to pay to get their ad in their rather then putting scams up on Craigslist. Also, the Pique is the best place to look for employment as well.

Room prices can vary drastically. You could get get your own room for $600+bills up to $1200 a month. At the moment I got a room to myself for $800/month all included. Winter is more expensive then the summer, I had my own room all included for $500/month over the summer.

Be careful of 'share houses' where a landlord might come check on the place once a month to collect rent and no one is really on a lease or anything; they are fucking chaos and you could have a lot of issues getting your damage deposit.


----------



## ThirtyTwo (Feb 9, 2013)

mitch19 said:


> Soggysnow is spot on about the Visas, they only give out a certain amount each year so don't muck around with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess applying for a visa around now wouldn't be a bad idea then?

This may seem like a stupid question but is a whole of Whistler the ski resort? Or is Whistler pretty big and should I look out for certain areas in Whistler when looking for jobs and accommodation so I don't end up miles away from the resort?


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

To give you an idea, Creekside is about a 7 min bus ride or 5 min drive South from Whisler village, Function is maybe 10mins. Alpine is a little more traveling north. Its all close by. 
Pemby is about 30 mins away and Squamish about 40 these times depend on speed or if you are on bus or driving. They are the furthest you are likely to be from Whistler but its more likely you will be looking at ads on Craigs or Pique for places much closer.
You can walk from most places in Whistler into the village.


----------



## ThirtyTwo (Feb 9, 2013)

Soggysnow said:


> To give you an idea, Creekside is about a 7 min bus ride or 5 min drive South from Whisler village, Function is maybe 10mins. Alpine is a little more traveling north. Its all close by.
> Pemby is about 30 mins away and Squamish about 40 these times depend on speed or if you are on bus or driving. They are the furthest you are likely to be from Whistler but its more likely you will be looking at ads on Craigs or Pique for places much closer.
> You can walk from most places in Whistler into the village.


That's great thank you


----------



## mitch19 (Jul 27, 2011)

ThirtyTwo said:


> This may seem like a stupid question but is a whole of Whistler the ski resort? Or is Whistler pretty big and should I look out for certain areas in Whistler when looking for jobs and accommodation so I don't end up miles away from the resort?


As pointed out there are a few main areas. So far I have lived in The Village, Nordic, and Bayshores. Anything in the village that isn't sharing a single room with like 3 people will cost around $1000, not many workers live in the village compared to the surrounding areas. You don't want to go too far off the main bus route. I personally like Bayshores so far the best because it gets serviced by the number 1 bus and the number 2 bus, although it is a bit further away from Nordic, which only gets serviced by the number 1 bus, so it is much easier to get into the Village from Bayshores.

A lot of it is just luck, I have had mates who scored really cheap rooms right in the village and had others who paid a fortune to live in the middle of no-where


----------

